# Bow kicks to the right



## eager_hunter (Jan 28, 2009)

First of all if this is a re post of one that has already been answered then i apologize I thought i had done a quality search of this issue..... If it is a re post could you direct me to the answer

I am a left handed shooter with a Left hand Mathews Feather Light at 70lbs 28inch draw. When shooting the bow kicks to the right badly. I am used to seeing bows kick down after the shot but this is throwing my arrows 2-3 inches right at 20yrds 

Do any you all know what the cause of this is? Is it form? am I pulling to much weight?


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

Do you know what your arrows weigh? Cabela's Extreme Stalker weigh 8.4 g.p.i + 21 gr for insert + 13 gr per nock + 100 gr wasp tip. So if cut to 28" it would be around 370 gr arrow my guess. Could be at 70 lbs and a slightly above IBO arrow the energy from the bow is not tranfered enough to the arrow but instead to the bow.

To the right? is it "Top Right" , "Bottom Right" or "Whole Bow Right" that may help to determine if form is a factor.

Try a heavy arrow 400+ gr and see if the kick does not improve.

Just my guess


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

eager_hunter said:


> First of all if this is a re post of one that has already been answered then i apologize I thought i had done a quality search of this issue..... If it is a re post could you direct me to the answer
> 
> I am a left handed shooter with a Left hand Mathews Feather Light at 70lbs 28inch draw. When shooting the bow kicks to the right badly. I am used to seeing bows kick down after the shot but this is throwing my arrows 2-3 inches right at 20yrds
> 
> Do any you all know what the cause of this is? Is it form? am I pulling to much weight?


Sounds like it might have something to do with your release. I assume you use a release, instead of fingers. Caliper release, back tension or thumb release? Have you noticed if the release has a crisp feel to it or is it sticking. MAYBE? Naturally for left handed shooters, your bow should kick to the right when using proper back tension on the shot. Are you collapsing on the shot? Meaning not holding against the wall during the shot sequence. Possibly it could be your form. Has this been an issue all along with your shooting, or something that just happened lately?


----------



## eager_hunter (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you for the replies
The arrows are grouping slightly right today (see Pictures below taken this afternoon)

I am using a Tru Ball thumb release holding the wall this just started yesterday. I forgot to mention that I'm shooting the bow with out the quiver attached because it broke last week and I have not replaced it yet. Could that be throwing me (the bow off balance)?


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes! Shooting without the quiver now, you'll notice there's no added weight on the side of your bow. You probably had a natural cant with the quiver off and that could be throwing the arrows off somewhat. I always like to have a sight with a level, so when I'm at full draw, I know that my bow is level and form is good.


----------



## eager_hunter (Jan 28, 2009)

Great! I didn't think that shooting with out the quiver would effect my shot that much.... but I guess it does

Up until the other day (Day after I lost the quiver) I had a bubble level on my sight... It was knocked off when trying to tune my rest to work with a FOB.... (thats another story)The bubble is still in yard somewhere! 
Thank you for all your help 
oh FYI after shooting those previous pics above I did this:


----------

